# i need vaccuum diagram desperatly please!



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

so i got my 91 stanza for free. and it needed tranny work. no problem right? the tranny was in pieces in the trunk.

well i had a local company rebuild it (since i dont have a garage nor the time to do rebuild an automatic transmission) and i installed it into the car.

but i think im missing some vaccum wiring deals or something not hooked up right?

1. the odometer aint working.
2. there is a spot ontop of the transmission (you can see from the engine bay) and it appears to me that there is a spot for a vaccum hose to... SOMETHING?
3. when driving, if your driving normally. not gunning it or driving like grandma it doesnt like to go from 2nd into drive. it will try to shift, but it feels likes it slipping, and after a half minute? it will finally catch and be JUST fine.


when i got the transmission, i installed it and added fluid. like.. 4? quarts at the time. then let it run and added another 4 1/2 quarts while letting it run and shifting into gears and such. letting the torque converter filling up all that good stuff. so you all know i took a auto trans class roughly a year ago so i know what to do.

i got a chiltons manual but that thing dont tell me sh!t. so what do you guys have to say lol?


----------

